# Favourite Alan Partridge quotes?



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

Will start:

Partridge, _you wanker_

It's alright, they're just farmers, they'll go away.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 14, 2010)

Dan!


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

Dan's a FANTASTIC MAN, 

shouted right in Lyn's ear.

LOL


----------



## Santino (Aug 14, 2010)

Shall I do it more quickly or shall I maintain the same speed?


----------



## Santino (Aug 14, 2010)

Jill, what do you think about the pedestrianisation of Norwich town centre? I’ll be honest I’m dead against it. People forget that traders need access to DIXONS... They do say it’ll help people in wheEEEeelchairs…


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 14, 2010)

TEX "I'm going to get a dr pepper from the cooler, put i on my tab" 
ALAN "I'm going to get a ginsters from the fridge, put it on my slate"


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 14, 2010)

'Fancy a lapdance?'


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

That's Rubbish, I know for a fact Bill Oddy got a powershower out of them.


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> TEX "I'm going to get a dr pepper from the cooler, put i on my tab"
> ALAN "I'm going to get a ginsters from the fringe, put it on my slate"



...brilliant


----------



## ska invita (Aug 14, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> That's Rubbish, I know for a fact Bill Oddy got a powershower out of them.


 
reminds me of 

Sophie:    Oh, there was a call for you. A Mr. Nesshead rang.



Alan:        Right. Never heard of him. Did he leave a first name?



Sophie:    No, it was just a Mr. P. Nesshead.



Alan:        Sophie, that’s a crank call. That’s another crank call.



Sophie:    [Smirking] Is it?



Alan:        Read it back to yourself.



Sophie:    Oh yeah, I can see what he’s done now. Shall I put it on the list with all the others.



Alan:        If you would. Actually, can I have a look at that list. I want to get to the bottom of this. [Reading] Mr. G. String…Mr. Nick Hers…Y. Front…Mr. T. Osser? That doesn’t even work. Mr. B. Ody – this is Bill Oddie. It’s not a prank call. Why have you put it on there?



Susan:     Well, we thought it looked like ‘body’.



Alan:        What’s rude about a body?



Sophie:    Tits?


----------



## blairsh (Aug 14, 2010)

"and move and fire and move and fire!"

"monkey tennis?"


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## fogbat (Aug 14, 2010)

Lynn - _these are sex people!_


----------



## Spion (Aug 14, 2010)

Santino said:


> Jill, what do you think about the pedestrianisation of Norwich town centre? I’ll be honest I’m dead against it. People forget that traders need access to DIXONS... They do say it’ll help people in wheEEEeelchairs…


Quite possibly my fave AP quote


----------



## the button (Aug 14, 2010)

"The boys are back in the barracks."
"Smell my cheese, you mother."
"I've seen those big-eared boys on farms."

.... and many, many more.


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 14, 2010)

Captain Hurrah said:


>




At 0:45  "...and ANOTHER!"


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 14, 2010)

> Lynn:  I picked up these brochures for the new Metro. It’s a lovely car. And if you do –
> Alan:  Lynn, I’m not driving a mini-Metro.
> Lynn:  But you do have to make substantial savings.
> Alan:  Lynn, I am not driving a mini-Metro.
> ...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 14, 2010)

Foot like a traction engine


----------



## the button (Aug 14, 2010)

"What's that under there? <chuckling to self> It looks like a dead horse. Oh, it is a dead horse. Sorry."


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 14, 2010)

Smell my cheese you mother


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 14, 2010)

the best 'I'm alan partridge' interview was where he interviewed the bloke who went on to play brick top in that film

'I fear your leading me up a dark alley alan'

'the last place I want to go with you is a dark alley'


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a story of a woman, fifty, and a chap in his early forties. This woman enraptured this man, made him feel sixteen again. He thought – “I’m going to wear a T-shirt with Crowded House written on the front of it”. He thought, “yes, I will buy that copy of Punch magazine”. But then, she committed a gross act upon his person, which was tantamount to vandalism, and he realised that not only must they part company but that he must also sack her from her job as his receptionist. I didn’t mention that earlier, but part of the problem was that she did work for him and he had to sack her anyway. Anyway, he thanks her for that stolen afternoon, but even then it was stolen. It’s not your property, love. You’ve got to give it back. So just to re-emphasise one more time, her contract has been terminated. This is Hot Chocolate, ‘It Started With A Kiss’. In three minutes’ time I’ll be talking to Norvert’s youngest butcher.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 14, 2010)

take a pinch of black man wrap him up in white skin


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 14, 2010)

Sunday, bloody Sunday


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 14, 2010)

"Dear oh dear oh dear. That is extraordinary. I mean, to look at you, you’d think you’d sing like an angel, but in actual fact you sound like a trapped boy."


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 14, 2010)

Der's more to Oireland.. dan dis.

Don't rub your fanny on me!

Flatley my dear I don't Riverdance!


----------



## Bakunin (Aug 14, 2010)

'Back of the net!'


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

one of my all time favourites:

FIRE, FIRE, *THE FAIRS ON FIRE*!


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> At 0:45  "...and ANOTHER!"



twat!!!

shit!!!


----------



## Sadken (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Bakunin (Aug 14, 2010)

'Would you like me to lapdance for you? I've got a clean licence. Yours is dirrrrrty...'


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2010)

when he's talking to the 2 irish tv producers about the irish potato famine: 'at the end of the day, they will pay the price for being a fussy eater. If they could afford to emigrate, they could afford to eat at a modest restaurant.’


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> when he's talking to the 2 irish tv producers about the irish potato famine: 'at the end of the day, they will pay the price for being a fussy eater. If they could afford to emigrate, they could afford to eat at a modest restaurant.’


 
Gold, with it's own brutal logic.

(i know, i know, i'm joking).


----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2010)

Alan: "Scum. Subhuman scum. Do you know what those little vandals have written on the side of my car?"
Sophie: "Tosser?"


----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2010)

"In a moment we'll be talking to Norfolk's youngest butcher...."


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

look at him, he's reversing up the slip road!


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

a _cup of beans_ micheal?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 14, 2010)

I love you, in a way.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 14, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I love you, in a way.


 
I love this one


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 14, 2010)

mrsfran said:


> I love this one



Aye. Such a lovely sentiment utterly ruined, like a dove dashed onto rocks.


----------



## damnhippie (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## stavros (Aug 14, 2010)

Jackernackernory!


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

it's a dead cow!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 14, 2010)

"It had hair on it, but I didn't mind..."

"There will be no radio Cluedo today, because of a threat of a court injunction from the makers of Cluedo"


----------



## madamv (Aug 14, 2010)

Does my breath smell of gas? It's the partially digested scotch egg I had earlier.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 14, 2010)

I've probably got more friends than you've got cows.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 14, 2010)

are you wearing lynx?

well smelt - voodoo.

java!


----------



## machine cat (Aug 14, 2010)

come on... tell me about the ladyboys


----------



## machine cat (Aug 14, 2010)

smell my cheese!


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

make sure you put your hat hard on on
sorry, i meant, put your hat hard on on
oh forget it!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 15, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> At 0:45  "...and ANOTHER!"


 
"TWAT!  That was liquid football!"


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2010)

Susan: "Alan, did send Sophie a Valentine's card?"
Alan: "Me? God no. I'm old enough to be her father. Or her older brother at least. Either way it's incest."


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2010)

"I send Valentine's cards to all the women I know aged 50 and under. Any older and it just seems sarcastic."


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2010)

By the way, the second series of IAP is being shown on Dave on Sunday evenings. Still good to go back to it.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 15, 2010)

Alan: Ders more to Oireland dan dis.

Voicebox dude:Now we're speaking the same language 
Alan:No we're not

Dan:Voodoo
Alan:Java

Alan:JURASSIC PARK.


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2010)

"My girlfriend is 14 years younger than me. Cashback!"


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 15, 2010)

Alan you're crazy!

(said with tight, dry mouth and a grin of desperation): yeah, yeah, I am a bit mad actually.


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 15, 2010)

I love the nonsensical stuff they wrote into it, like:

(waking up from a dream)

I'll fight you!

or

THREE STAR!


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 16, 2010)

Not a quote as such but this makes me


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2010)

Alan: "You just smiled Lynn."
Lynn: "No I didn't didn't."
Alan: "Yes you did. I can read you like a book. And not a very good book. Certainly not 'Brave Two Zero' by Andy McNabb, which actually improves with every read."


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2010)

Alan: "Listen, just – just clear something up. You know when you make those sort of risqué comments, are you just flirting in that sort of crude way that middle-aged divorcees do, or do you genuinely like me, sex wise?"
Jill: "Well, you know. You’re a man, I’m a woman…"
Alan: "That’s a relief. Your mind plays tricks."
Jill: "You’re quite successful. You’ve got a second series…"
Alan: "Oh. Carry on."
Jill: "You’ve got needs."
Alan: "Yes I have."
Jill: "I’ve got needs."
Alan: "Good."


----------



## blairsh (Aug 16, 2010)

"Aah ladyboys!"


----------



## stavros (Aug 17, 2010)

"Lynn, has your mother's death just hit you?"


----------



## N_igma (Aug 17, 2010)

Alan: Right, I'll tell you an anecdote. In 1974 I was catching the London train from Crewe station. It was very crowded; I found myself in a last-minute rush for the one remaining seat beside a tall, good-looking man with collar-length hair, it was the seventies; buckaroo! I looked up and saw it was none other than Peter Purves, it was the height of his Blue Peter  fame. He said, "You jammy bastard" and quick as a flash, I replied, "Don't be blue, Peter!" Needless to say, I had the last laugh, now fuck off!

   

Methinks I will watch some AP tonight.


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2010)

Whilst setting out the schedule for his James Bond marathon;

"12pm: From Russia With Love.
1.45pm: For Your Eyes Only.
3.50: dump, give 10 minutes for that. No actually make it 20, just in case."


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Aug 18, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Alan: Right, I'll tell you an anecdote. In 1974 I was catching the London train from Crewe station. It was very crowded; I found myself in a last-minute rush for the one remaining seat beside a tall, good-looking man with collar-length hair, it was the seventies; buckaroo! I looked up and saw it was none other than Peter Purves, it was the height of his Blue Peter  fame. He said, "You jammy bastard" and quick as a flash, I replied, "Don't be blue, Peter!" Needless to say, I had the last laugh, now fuck off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say that one! 

Does anyone remember the character Gareth Cheeseman from a one off episode in the series Coogan's Run? A salesman very similar to Partridge in some ways.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 18, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> I was going to say that one!
> 
> Does anyone remember the character Gareth Cheeseman from a one off episode in the series Coogan's Run? A salesman very similar to Partridge in some ways.


 
'Have you seen my Ford Probe?'

'You're a tiger! RAAHHHHHHH!'

And from Alan:

"Bucktoothed simpletons with eyebrows on their cheeks... horses running through council estates... men in platform shoes being arrested for bombings... badly tarmacced drives in THIS country."

"Children there...fooling about! Let's just hope that...tomfoolery...doesn't escalate into blind, ugly violence. Which lets face it, none of us want to see."


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 18, 2010)

Coogan will never top Partridge will he? Dave are re-running the 3rd series every Mon night,still as  as fuck


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2010)

I've witnessed bare knuckle boxing in a barn in Somerset about three years ago, and it was a sorry sight to see men goading them on in such a barbaric fashion. And I'm rather ashamed to say I was party to that goading, two men fighting as I saw in the barn that night, naked as the day they were born and fighting the way God intended. Wrestling at points - I don't know if you've seen "Women In Love", that marvellous scene by the fire. It kind of resembled that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Coogan will never top Partridge will he? Dave are re-running the 3rd series every Mon night,still as  as fuck


 
there were only 2. 
his next one looks interesting


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2010)

Alan: "I loved your article in the Guardian, by the way."
Tony: "Really?"
Alan: "I loved that phrase you used, it was very clever – ‘Revolution not evolution’."
Tony: "No, it was the opposite. ‘Evolution not revolution’."
Alan: "Well whatever. Because that is me. I ‘evolve’, but I don’t… ‘revolve’…."


----------



## extra dry (Aug 21, 2010)

It's Valentine's Day; a day upon which Mr Al Capone ruined a romantic night out for many diners by massacring them. Died of syphilis he did, so there is some justice.

looks at co-host dave cliffton

...you won't be massacring anyone today or killing them with syphilis...


----------



## extra dry (Aug 21, 2010)

I m guilty of using the 'Tokyo nice place to visit...bit crowded/congested' quote sometimes.


----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2010)

extra dry said:


> I m guilty of using the 'Tokyo nice place to visit...bit crowded/congested' quote sometimes.


 
Ditto on the "Evolution not revolution" one, always desperately trying not to smirk.


----------



## stavros (Aug 23, 2010)

"Yup, I’ve been pubic for thirty-one years. I was one of the first in my class, actually."


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2010)

shitty zombies!


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2010)

When he's about to have sex;

"Let battle commence!"


----------



## Utopia (Aug 25, 2010)

"Big Yellow Taxi there by Joni Mitchell, a song in which she complains that they 'paved paradise to put up a parking lot' - a measure which actually would have alleviated traffic congestion on the outskirts of paradise. Something which Joni singularly fails to point out, perhaps because it doesn't quite fit in with her blinkered view of the world. Nevertheless, nice song."


----------



## Utopia (Aug 25, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there were only 2.
> his next one looks interesting



3 series, differing formats though I suppose...

Knowing Me, Knowing You (Chat show)
I'm Alan Partridge - Series 1	(radio & travel tavern)
I'm Alan Partridge - Series 2 (living in a caravan and PA's)


----------



## Sadken (Aug 25, 2010)

On the radio shows there was an amazing episode where he gets hypnotised and regressed to his boyhood, where he's in a classroom and the headteacher walks in.  Partridge is describing it all in a small child's squeaky voice and he says something along the lines of 

"He's reading an announcement!  Somebody in this class has won the essay writing competition!  Is there an Alan Partridge in the classroom?  Would Alan Partridge come to the front of the class please?!"

Hypnotist: "What are you doing Alan?"

"I'm getting up, I'm walking to the front of the class!"

Hypnotist: "And what are you saying, Alan?"

"I'M ALAN PARTRIDGE.  I AM ALAN PARTRIDGE.  I'VE WON THE ESSAY WRITING COMPETITION, OF THAT THERE CAN BE *NO* DOUBT"


----------



## Utopia (Aug 25, 2010)

Sadken said:


> On the radio shows there was an amazing episode where he gets hypnotised and regressed to his boyhood, where he's in a classroom and the headteacher walks in.  Partridge is describing it all in a small child's squeaky voice and he says something along the lines of
> 
> "He's reading an announcement!  Somebody in this class has won the essay writing competition!  Is there an Alan Partridge in the classroom?  Would Alan Partridge come to the front of the class please?!"
> 
> ...


 
I LOVE Alan Partridge but I have to say....thats actually not that funny, maybe you have to hear it for yourself?


----------



## Sadken (Aug 25, 2010)

You really do.  It's the voice he does the capitals bit in; it's absolutely killer

Starts at 1:39 or so


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 25, 2010)

So what do you think about the pedestrianisation of Norwich city centre?


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 27, 2010)

This thread has made my day.


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2010)

ChrisC said:


> This thread has made my day.


 
Ruddy bloody brilliant.


----------



## deadringer (Aug 29, 2010)

"Sunday Bloody Sunday. What a great song. It really encapsulates the frustration of a Sunday, doesn't it? You wake up in the morning, you've got to read all the Sunday papers, the kids are running round, you've got to mow the lawn, wash the car, and you just think 'Sunday, bloody Sunday!'.

This chemical toilet is a Saniflow 33, now this little babe can cope with anything, and I mean anything. Earlier on I put in a pound of mashed up Dundee cake, let's take a look


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2010)

Alan: "Good morning, Susan. Any calls for me?"
Susan: "Yes, Bill Oddie called."
Alan: "Did he leave a message?"
Susan: "No."
Alan: "Never does."

Has Bill Oddie ever been asked for his feelings on his name's frequent appearences?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 29, 2010)

"you dont know who wings are?! the band the beatles could have been"
Of Bangkok lady boys: "I don't find them attractive. Its just confusing."
'there's more to ireland den dis'
"Swallow is a detective who tackles vandalism. Bit of a maverick, not afraid to break the law if he thinks it’s necessary. He’s not a criminal, but he will, perhaps, travel 80mph on the motorway if he, for example, he wants to get somewhere quickly…"
"Ive stood on a spyyyyyiiiiike"


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 29, 2010)

ChrisC said:


> This thread has made my day.


 
Genius character, genius writing.


----------



## butcher (Aug 30, 2010)

Alan:

    Listen. What are you insinuating? What are you saying? Are you saying that I, Alan Partridge, would end up in prison and maybe, what, get friendly with some bloke...

Nick:

    Who knows, Alan?

Alan:

    ...and, maybe, I'd be in the shower with him and, um, maybe, we'd just start wrestling and mucking about, and then he'd probably start soaping my back down, and um, and then, you know, we'd kiss each other tenderly. Is that what you're saying? Because that is untrue!

Nick:

    It's all in your imagination, Alan

Alan:

    Well, if you're insinuating that's what I secretly want...


----------



## butcher (Aug 30, 2010)

No, I want to clear this up once and for all. This has been hanging in the air for about thirty years, right, but I want to clear it up, ok? Steven McCoombes who called me Smelly Alan Fartridge, because he thought it was funny, Fartridge, Partridge, he said smelly. I wasn't. My personal hygiene was never in question. I showered regularly, I was never, I didn't smell. The question is, what's Steven McCoombes doing now? That's the question, because I host a chat show, what's he do? I tell you, he's a forklift truck driver for British Leyland. I tell you, he lives in Edgbaston, he's got a pathetic life, I've seen, I've parked my car outside his house, I've watched him come and go, and he's got a sad, pathetic life and McCoombes, if you are listening, what are you now? You're nothing. And I am Alan Partridge!


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 30, 2010)

Lyn, it's hotter than the _sun_


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2010)

It's not a quote, but the ongoing saga of Alan's top drawer in his bedroom in IAP series 1 is classic.


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2010)

"I just want to be able to say 'I'm Alan Partridge. Join me tonight when my guests will be, I don't know, Chris Rea'. Actually, he lives in the area. I could have had him over. 'Alright Chris!', 'Hello Alan I didn't know you'd moved in', 'Yeah, just moved in, last week. I'm having a barbecue, fancy coming over?', 'I'd love to! Do you mind if I bring my guitar?', 'I'd rather you didn't, it's not that kind of area. Do you like Mini Kievs?', 'I love them! But my wife's vegetarian', 'Doesn't matter. She can have fish', 'No she won't eat that either', 'Oh forget it!. You people'."


----------



## rollinder (Sep 1, 2010)

stavros said:


> It's not a quote, but the ongoing saga of Alan's top drawer in his bedroom in IAP series 1 is classic.


 
probably not quite accurate 
"they were there when I moved in"


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 1, 2010)

‘No way you big spastic, you're a mentalist!’


----------



## nicksonic (Sep 1, 2010)

"commuters, with your computers!"


----------



## ernestolynch (Sep 1, 2010)

stavros said:


> "I just want to be able to say 'I'm Alan Partridge. Join me tonight when my guests will be, I don't know, Chris Rea'. Actually, he lives in the area. I could have had him over. 'Alright Chris!', 'Hello Alan I didn't know you'd moved in', 'Yeah, just moved in, last week. I'm having a barbecue, fancy coming over?', 'I'd love to! Do you mind if I bring my guitar?', 'I'd rather you didn't, it's not that kind of area. Do you like Mini Kievs?', 'I love them! But my wife's vegetarian', 'Doesn't matter. She can have fish', 'No she won't eat that either', 'Oh forget it!. You people'."


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2010)

"That was The Police, or, as they're now known, Sting."


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2010)

"Well, listen, I’ll tell you what the point is. You have big sheds, but nobody’s allowed in, and inside these big sheds are twenty-foot high chickens. Because of all the chemicals you put in them. And these chickens are scared. They don’t know why they’re so big. They go “oh why am I so massive?” And they’re looking down on all the other little chickens, and they think they’re in an aeroplane because all the other chickens are so small… do you deny that? No. His silence, I think, speaks volumes."


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> there were only 2.
> his next one looks interesting


 
the Fosters payday? 

Ten 12 minute episodes for the internet I read


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> the Fosters payday?
> 
> Ten 12 minute episodes for the internet I read


 the trip - he's on the road as a food critic. rob brydon tags along.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2010)

what's foster's payday?
eta: aaah! 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dge-make-chat-comeback-online-big-payday.html


----------



## Santino (Sep 7, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> what's foster's payday?



Any day they repeat Silence of the Lambs on ITV2.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2010)

Santino said:


> Any day they repeat Silence of the Lambs on ITV2.


 
http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## rollinder (Sep 8, 2010)

stavros said:


> "Well, listen, I’ll tell you what the point is. You have big sheds, but nobody’s allowed in, and inside these big sheds are twenty-foot high chickens. Because of all the chemicals you put in them. And these chickens are scared. They don’t know why they’re so big. They go “oh why am I so massive?” And they’re looking down on all the other little chickens, and they think they’re in an aeroplane because all the other chickens are so small… do you deny that? No. His silence, I think, speaks volumes."


 just watched that episode - "infected spinal cord in a bap"
 "..ooh ladyboys" & "can you come and make pornography come on my telly"


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 8, 2010)

..


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2010)

Alan: "There’s no point finishing the sentence, Lynn, because I am not driving a Mini-Metro."
Lynn: "But if you d...."
Alan: "Lynn! I’ll just speak over you."
Lynn: "But–" 
Alan:  "No! Go on, try and finish the sentence and see what I do. Go on."
Lynn: "With a skeleton staff of two...." 
Alan: "I’m not driving a mini-Metro, I’m not driving a mini-Metro, I’m not driving a mini-Metro, I’m not driving a mini-Metro, I’m not driving a mini-Metro, I’m not driving a mini-Metro."


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2010)

Alan: Right, but, um, oddly, more recently, you've been an outspoken defender of pornography. Why?
Lord Morgan: What a man chooses to do in the privacy of his own attic is his business alone
Alan: Yeah, but what about the feminist argument that pornography degrades women?
Lord Morgan: But is it not the case that sex degrades women...if it's any good?
Alan: Yes, yes, yes. Couldn't agree more.
Lord Morgan: I like those prostitutes
Alan:Sorry?
Lord Morgan: I like those prostitutes. They were very nice
Alan: Who? What prostitutes?
Lord Morgan: Those prostitutes you had on before...
Alan: They were not...they were guests, you can't say that, they were guests...
Lord Morgan: They look like whores
Alan: Don't say that, shh, don't!
Lord Morgan: They did!
Alan: Look, {whispers} look. I, you and I know they look like whores. You can't say that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 22, 2010)

"That was sweating lunatic, Iggy Pop"


----------

